
Artificial Intelligence and Life in 2030 (Stanford Report) [pdf] - ohmygeek
https://ai100.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/ai_100_report_0831fnl.pdf
======
skurilyak
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408624)

